
3D Printing for Programmers - masonicb00m
https://masonsimon.com/2018/10/08/3d-printing-for-programmers/
======
ecpottinger
You know that is exactly why I got a 3D printer. I found it almost impossible
to find the right project boxes/containors for my projects.

One used the Toshiba WIFI SD Card, I just needed a box big enough to hold the
SD Card, the SD contacts and a small Lithium-Ion battery. The led and voltage
controller were very small and did not get in the way. But either the boxes
were too big, just a little too small or had posts in just the wrong places.

The same thing happened trying to use a PIXEL board to make a smart watch,
again all the boxes available were the wrong size or shape to make a wearable.

With the 3D printer I was able to make containors the right shape and size,
and spend the extra time programming instead of trying to find the a project
box that fits.

PS. I can not choose what colour I want too now.

~~~
masonicb00m
It’s great having a case that fits correctly! Makes such a difference

